# افضل 3 طرق لحذف البرنامج من على الجهاز



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

احبتي اليكم هذا الموضوع الهام

×?° افضل 3 طرق لحذف البرامج ×?°

هذا موضوع مفيد جدا ومهم جدا لكل شخص مسؤول عن كمبيوتر

وهو بخصوص حذف البرامج فعلياً من

الجهاز وبنسبة 100%

ولها ثلاث طرق وسنتطرق في شرحها الان ..




الطريقة الاولى :

1 - بعض البرامج يأتي معها حاذف للبرنامج (uninstall)

2 - اتبع الخطوات الى النهاية وسيتم الحذف

ان شاء الله  ..





---------------





الطريقة الثانية :

1 - الذهاب الى لوحة التحكم ثم الى اضافة وازالة البرامج

2 - اختر البرنامج الذي تود حذفه من القائمة

3 - ثم الضغط عليه مرتين وسيقوم بحذف البرنامج مع

اضافة بعض الخطوات لأكمال الحذف






---------------






الطريقة الثالثة :

1 - لاابد من معرفة اسم البرنامج جيدا

2 - اذهب الى ابدأ start

3 - ثم تشغيل Run

4 - وكتابة هذا الامر regedit ثم انتر

5 - أختر من القائمة الظاهرة لديك ( HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE )

6 - أبحث عن ( Software ) .. واضغط عليه ..

7 - أبحث عن ( Microsoft ) .. واضغط عليه ..

8 - أبحث عن ( Windows ) .. واضغط عليه ..

9 - أختر ( Current Version ) .. واضغط عليه ..

10 - الآن إبحث عن ( Uninstall ) .. واضغط عليه ..

11 - الان سوف تجد جميع برامجك المنصبة

بالجهاز هنالك...

ماعليك فعله سوى ان تجد البرنامج ومن ثم تختار

من القائمة المنسدلة امر

الحذف Delete







---------------







نصيحة اود تقديمها لكم :

الا وهياا ان تذهب الى هذا المسار

C:\Program Files

واذا وجدت مجلد البرنامج موجود فقم

بحذفه ايضاا

الاهم انك الا تفتح البرنامج في

نفس وقت الحذف





---------------







اخيرا


اتمنا ان تعم الفائده على

الجميـــــــــع

تحياتي

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى اوى على المعلومات المفيده انا مكنتش اعرف الا طريقتين بس
ودلوقتى عرفت الباقى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اعرف طرق كتير لمسح البرامج بس الطريقة بتاعت امر رن دية جديدة ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااائعه وهامه 
مرسىىىىى يا كيرو 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مكنتش اعرف الطريقه الاخيره بس هجربها


مرسي كيرووو


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى اوى على المعلومات المفيده انا مكنتش اعرف الا طريقتين بس
> ودلوقتى عرفت الباقى
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا سويتى على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا اعرف طرق كتير لمسح البرامج بس الطريقة بتاعت امر رن دية جديدة ربنا يعوضك خير



تعتبر طريقة امر رن دى افضل طريقة
لانها بتمسح البرنامج من ملفات السيستم 
شكرا اخى على مرورك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااائعه وهامه
> مرسىىىىى يا كيرو
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرا كوكو على مرورك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


>



you are welcom
nice to see you in this page


----------



## fns (7 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مكنتش اعرف الطريقه الاخيره بس هجربها
> 
> 
> مرسي كيرووو
> ...



الطريقة الاخيرة ميزتها ان انت لو عندك برنامج كاسبر سكاى
والمفتاح الخاص بيه دخل blak list
بتضطر تجيب مفتاح جديد علشان تقدر تعمل تحديث ليه 
لكن انت من خلال الطريقة التالتة ممكن تمسحه وتسطبه من اول وجديد وبنفس المفتاح
من غير ما تجيب مفتاح جديد ولا تنزل نسخة جديدة
شكرا مايكل على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------

